# Skin color



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What color is your Havi's skin under all that fur?
Lilly's seems to be getting darker at first it was just spots on her back and belly. Now there every where and the one at her butt is so dark it looks like she is dirty I hope when her fur grows out from the shave (6weeks ago) that it isn't as visible.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Most of mine have dark spots on their skin - Havanese freckles! When Tinky had puppies and a lot of her hair fell out, it looked really bad in the back to see those spots. I am not sure if hormones make them darker like it does in humans, but they sure stood out similar to how you describe Lilly's.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico and Desi have blue skin.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG Sunnygirl! I thought Kubrick was the only one. LOL! I always wondered if there was something wrong with his skin because it's BLUE. Then again, I've never had a dog before, so I had no idea what to expect. 

His belly is pink, though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When Carlito was young, I used to say that he had blue skin too. As he got older, I could see that it was white, but the black hair follicles under the skin sure do make it look blue. It's really cool looking!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kim,
You have taken over as lead poster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Both Tripp & Dreamer have pink/black skin. Jax so far is just pnk.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has pink skin with a few darker spots/freckles on her lower back near her tail, you can't see them unless she's wet. I love her pink skin!!

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

bella has freckled skin and fred&scudder have blue skin.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully's is blue.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy's is pink. 

Marie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The last two posts (above mine) look like baby gender colors - Scully is blue and Sissy is pink. Awwwww!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston's is pink. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus's is pink with brown freckles all over!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is pink and Shelby is a belton - pink with black spots.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is pink.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would say Radar is a nice pale shade of Pink as well. I haven't really spread the hair too far apart to look but it looks Pink Underneath.

Derek


----------

